# Hospital Interview



## cwalker (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi everyone......I was hoping someone would be so kind to give me some advice.  I have been doing Emergency Room Physican based coding for about 3 years.  It seems to be really hard to get on at a hospital for facility based coding unless you have experience.  Well, the billing company I work for is closing the office and I lucked up by getting an interview at one of my local hospitals.  When I called and inquired about the job they said they would prefer the CCS vs. CPC.  I am soooooo nervous, I want so bad to get on at the hospital for facility base coding experience.  What should I expect, and also being I have never coded for a hospital, and if they were to hire me I would hope that they would have someone train me to some degree.....Again, I hope someone can respond back to me about my fears before my interview Thursday....Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 29, 2009)

Is this for inpatient or outpatient?  they are very differnt.  Outpatient is closest to physician coding as far as the rules and codes.  Inpatient coding does not use CPT codes, they use ICD-9 volume 3, outpatient acute care is based on APC- ambulatory procedure classification, and inpatient is DRG, diagnosis related groups.  meaning the inpatient reimbursement is tied to the diagnosis while the outpatient is tied to the procedure code.  Also the outpatient facility coding uses modifiers like the physician but not all of them.  I hope this helps, maybe you can do a little research on the web to help.


----------



## cwalker (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for your response.  I will try the web like you suggested.


----------



## ptrautner (May 5, 2009)

i just did an interview and the test that they gave was very basic.  they were going to hire me to do pro/fac coding, the test had no examples of anything from the emergency room on it. My advice, brush up on your guidelines, sell your strength and i am sure you will do great!


----------

